# The Many Looks Of



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Lee's funky crest


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Why does one of his feathers point in the opposite direction? Is it broken?

The 2nd pic makes me think of a turkey! lol


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!!! That is the most adorable thing!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is just having a bad crest day well actually he is having a bad crest "week" :lol: 

We have gone from this (seperating)









To this (kinking)









And now this (falling)


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

it´s just that he wanted some "bangs".... LOL.... a lil Elvis´s look... 

how cute yo are!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol he reminds me of that fil Alfalfa he is so cute


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lol he's stuck in the 80's early 90s with the high hair and one strand down for the bangs lol


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah actually boy george comes to mind lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5h6tBhzJ8s&feature=related
I think he is adorable


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  Poor Lee I guess his crest gel just did not have the hold he needed


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: Poor Lee, i would pull that feather out and end his humiliation!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!! I love that last photo, that really had me chuckling, bless him. As that was a few days ago, has he lost it now?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe... yup I don't know what the heck he is doing with that crest of his, now its all back up straight again by the next day it was not like that anymore


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Lol. That is just beautiful. Dreadlocks galore.  Glad to hear his humiliation is over though.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

He looked like he was trying for the 80's punk band look.

Instead of "A Flock of Seagulls", his band could be "A Flock of Cockatiels" 

Poor little guy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> He looked like he was trying for the 80's punk band look.
> Instead of "A Flock of Seagulls", his band could be "A Flock of Cockatiels"


LOL.... thats funny :lol:


----------

